# Crashed me Estrogen HARD



## js1 (May 9, 2013)

Has anyone ever felt like complete shit from aromasin taken alongside Nolva? 

Here's the deal, on 2nd week of my first cycle running 450mg of prop a week. Was noticing some sensitivity in my nips so I started my AI yesterday (10 mg aromasin) and took 20 mg of nolva at the same time. Apparently this was a mistake. It's been a long time since I have felt this shity! Was in a cold sweat with a fever all last night and didn't sleep for shit. Getting out of bed this morning was miserable and have been achey and very lethargic all day. I'm hoping this goes away soon and is just a result of my overdosing or mixing the 2 compounds.


----------



## jay_steel (May 9, 2013)

let me ask you a question, you went to dump Nolv and aromasin in you with out knowing what your estrogen was? My advice get off everything, conduct more research get bloodwork done.


----------



## keith1569 (May 9, 2013)

That amount of nolva and Arom shouldn't make you feel like shit though.. Have u taken it before.


----------



## c4x (May 9, 2013)

What AI are you running, and  i would have just started taking the AI, that probably would have solved the tenderness of your nips. I believe that mixing the two was unnecessary.I would say save the nolva for post cycle, keep going with your prop and AI. Keep up on drinking that 1 gallon of water.


----------



## girpy (May 9, 2013)

yeah that doesnt sound right at all...either you have strong placebo effect going on or you aren't taking what you think you are taking


----------



## js1 (May 9, 2013)

No I've never taken it before that was why I took what I considered to be a very moderate dose.  Thanks for the help guys


----------



## jay_steel (May 9, 2013)

this may sound like a broken record but any one with issues that just toss drugs into it with out experience needs to take a step back. I was tired for a long time, like passing out from work. Thought it was from low test from my show. Got my test back up in normal ranges still tired. Took stims to stay away and they dont work. Stims meaning coffee, preworkout and ect but i know some people would probably throw tren or clen to give them energy lol and thats true. I go to my dr get a FULL panel and physical done i was due.. Turns out I was vitamin D deficient from my diet, I lasughed and told him I eat tons of fish. The one thing that did change though is the fish oil i use to take contained vit d where this GNC shit does not. Got back on my old fish oil and BAM not tired any more.

When I say tired I mean I would be sitting down and fall into a deep sleep. The moral to this bullshit is take the time to figure out what your body needs and if you dont know, just do not throw drugs at it because your freaking out. If your Est levels 500 plus you may want some letro not aromasin lol. People spend 300-400 on a cycle but cringe at spending 50 for blood work. I dont get it.


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 9, 2013)

No...that dose of aromaisn and nolva won't make you feel like shit.  For one, 10 mg of Aromasin is a low dose and will not crush your estrogen levels when using 450 mg weekly of test prop.  Two, nolva does not lower test levels...it simply prevents estrogen from binding at the receptor site.  Systematic estrogen levels remain unaffected, allowing for adequate physiological functioning.

There could be a bunch of reasons why you feel like shit, which have nothing to do with PED's, but it certainly isn't due to the measly 10 mg of Aromasin you have been taking.


----------



## Don't_fake (May 9, 2013)

js1 said:


> Has anyone ever felt like complete shit from aromasin taken alongside Nolva?
> 
> Here's the deal, on 2nd week of my first cycle running 450mg of prop a week. Was noticing some sensitivity in my nips so I started my AI yesterday (10 mg aromasin) and took 20 mg of nolva at the same time. Apparently this was a mistake. It's been a long time since I have felt this shity! Was in a cold sweat with a fever all last night and didn't sleep for shit. Getting out of bed this morning was miserable and have been achey and very lethargic all day. I'm hoping this goes away soon and is just a result of my overdosing or mixing the 2 compounds.



Sounds like test flu maybe.  google it. I get that shit every time for like a day or two. I've read it's your body's immune system trying to fight off the foreign substance. Not everyone gets It but i do and it sucks. U should fell better in a couple days


----------



## keith1569 (May 9, 2013)

Agreed does sound more like test flu


----------



## jay_steel (May 9, 2013)

my test flue would only ever last one night ever... I have only had it twice in 2 years.


----------



## plifter198 (May 9, 2013)

this sounds more like test flu....i dont get the flu but i usually get a cold 2 weeks into a cyp cycle


----------



## longworthb (May 9, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> let me ask you a question, you went to dump Nolv and aromasin in you with out knowing what your estrogen was? My advice get off everything, conduct more research get bloodwork done.


Not sure why this is a problem. He should be on an ai anyways and 10mg aromasin is a very low dose same with the nolva. He said his nips were itchy. I would've done the same thing in starting an ai. Maybe not the Nolva right off hand but definitely the aromasin


----------



## keith1569 (May 9, 2013)

i would say on 450mg of test p a week, 10mg a day of aromasin is basically usless..I would go to 25mg a day


----------



## s2h (May 10, 2013)

js1 said:


> Has anyone ever felt like complete shit from aromasin taken alongside Nolva?
> 
> Here's the deal, on 2nd week of my first cycle running 450mg of prop a week. Was noticing some sensitivity in my nips so I started my AI yesterday (10 mg aromasin) and took 20 mg of nolva at the same time. Apparently this was a mistake. It's been a long time since I have felt this shity! Was in a cold sweat with a fever all last night and didn't sleep for shit. Getting out of bed this morning was miserable and have been achey and very lethargic all day. I'm hoping this goes away soon and is just a result of my overdosing or mixing the 2 compounds.



non of what you stated makes any sense...starting with 450mg of prop ew...how do you get that number?..not that you couldnt but it doesnt make much sense..

second take that dose of those 2 compounds..it would be highly unlikey you would suppress your estrogen to levels of feeling that way of the next morning..

looks like some type of illness or infection..i would go to the doctor and check it out..

other thought is your liquid AI/SERM's arent that..i'm assuming by the doses they are liquid..could one of them be t3?..a hefty dose of t3 right off the bat would make you feel like you described in alot of ways..

lastly you got test flu..if so it will go away..prop isnt as big of culprit as the long esters for that..but it happens..

i think you should revisit whats going on and take a longer look at what your doing...imo..good luck


----------



## js1 (May 10, 2013)

Pretty sure it was just a touch of the test flu. Read up on it last night and described my symptoms to a T. Had Terrible night sweats last night to the point where had to sleep on a towel. However when I woke up this morning felt like a million bucks. On another not I hope it's not T3! It's a EP sachet so I'm pretty confident it is what it says it is...


----------



## heavyiron (May 10, 2013)

Its VERY hard to crush Estradiol when on heavy aromatizing compounds. I know, I have tried to destroy my E2 with various AI's at hefty doses. Labs almost always come back in range. Sometimes the very low end of the range but still in range.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (May 10, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Its VERY hard to crush Estradiol when on heavy aromatizing compounds. I know, I have tried to destroy my E2 with various AI's at hefty doses. Labs almost always come back in range. Sometimes the very low end of the range but still in range.



This is especially true with exemestane. While it can mange your e2 effectively it is very difficult to "crush"e2 levels with it. In a study on young makes NOT taking exogenous test given 50mg stane/day - their e2 was low - but still in reference range!


----------



## jay_steel (May 10, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Not sure why this is a problem. He should be on an ai anyways and 10mg aromasin is a very low dose same with the nolva. He said his nips were itchy. I would've done the same thing in starting an ai. Maybe not the Nolva right off hand but definitely the aromasin



the problem i got from this was oo shit my nips hurt lets toss drugs at it... oo shit i dont feel right, lets conduct research now. I may be wrong and if i am I apologize. Or he may have had a homie tell him take nolva if your nips hurt and ect. But I just see to many cases of people taking stuff then throwing EVERY thing at them possible. In my logic if he conducted proper research he would have done the proper aromasin dose of 25 ed from the beginning.


----------



## XYZ (May 10, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Its VERY hard to crush Estradiol when on heavy aromatizing compounds. I know, I have tried to destroy my E2 with various AI's at hefty doses. Labs almost always come back in range. Sometimes the very low end of the range but still in range.



Wow, really?  Were you using letro in your experiment?

I have to be very careful with dosing, too much and I get sides, too little and I get sides.  That along with getting older and having to make adjustments are just part of the game I guess.


----------



## heavyiron (May 10, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Wow, really?  Were you using letro in your experiment?
> 
> I have to be very careful with dosing, too much and I get sides, too little and I get sides.  That along with getting older and having to make adjustments are just part of the game I guess.



I have used various AI's over the years but my hefty experiments have been the following; 

25mg Aromasin every 12 hours. I ran that for quite a few weeks to see what would happen years ago. Felt great honestly. I repeated this again recently. Aromasin is my fav AI. I think 25mg daily is my personal sweet spot.

 1 mg script adex ED. I have run that for many months. I had no problems and labs usually have me in the teens for E2.

2.5 mg Letro ED. I did that for a few weeks and had labs. E2 was 8.5. LOL! I think my sweet spot on Letro is 2.5 mg EOD.

Anyway, I like my E2 low and Free T sky high =)


----------

